# What the crap are you guys feeding your snakes in Arizona?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is why you shouldn't go looking for the golf balls hit 'Out of Bounds' in Arizona !!!
























*THIS IS NOT A PYTHON!*

This is a 15 foot *Western* Diamondback
rattlesnake - the largest ever caught on record,

This snake was found Near the St. Augustine
outlet, in a new KB homes subdivision just south of
Mesa Az.

A little research revealed the following:

One bite from a snake of this sizewould contain enough venom to
kill over 40 full grown men.

The head of this snake alone is larger than the hand of a
normal sized man.

A bite from those fangs would be comparable to being stabbed
by two curved, 1/4 inch diameter screwdrivers.

The knife being used to draw out the fangs for the bottom
picture has a blade around 6 inche long.

This snake is estimated to have weighed over 170 pounds.
(How much do you weigh?)

Notice the girth of this snake as compared to the cop's
leg in the first picture (and he is not a small man).

A snake of this size could easily swallow a 2 year-old
child and dogs, pigs, etc).

A snake this size has an approximately 5 1/2 foot
accurate striking distance.
(The distance for an average size rattlesnake
is about 2 feet . )

This snake has probably been alive since George Bush Sr.
was President.

Now just ask yourself these questions:

What has this snake been feeding on and
where are its offspring?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All I see are a pair of boots...


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I think you could get some pants out of it too.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally I would like to see a tape measure right alongside of it to see those 15 feet. Pictures dont always give the right perspective, but alongside a tape measure the perspective is accurate. It is big!! but I'm a bit leery on a 15ft ruling.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't know, this was sent to me in an e-mail.......


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like that one was eating antelope fawns...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well the cop car isnt from Az!! So I doubt the snake was from here either, Sorry


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this last month saying it was from Florida. Who knows, but that's a big snake!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I can only think of one thing looking at that snake - How many gallons of oil would it take to deep fry this thing?!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

*St. Johns Co. is in Florida. It looks big, but they are holding it close to the camera and the people are a ways behind it. *


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> 58.4 gallons


Well thats more than my fryer holds! You could def have a whole banquet with that boy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Weasel said:


> *St. Johns Co. is in Florida. It looks big, but they are holding it close to the camera and the people are a ways behind it. *


SHHHHHHHH!!!!!! You're giving away all of our secrets!!!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

*I saw this picture over a year ago. Supposidly came from Florida. Snake is held up much closer to camera as to make it look bigger. Kinda like a guy holding a 2 lb. bass out front to make it look like a 5 pounder.*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry guys! This came to me in an e-mail. I should have checked it out better before I posted here.

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/staugustine-giant-rattlesnake.shtml


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang ! That's still a big snake and sure would hate to get bit by it.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I was gonna call BS on the size of this snake. It claims the knife blade is 6", but it's obviously only a 2 1/2-3" folding knife. I was also pretty sure it was an eastern diamondback, therefore AZ location was suspicious. Still a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* big snake though. A 4 footer is a monster around here with most being 2-3 ft.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

http://jacksonville.com/news/metro/2009-10-01/story/huge_rattlesnake_found_near_st_augustine


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The largest western diamondback I ever killed or even saw was just a smidge over 6 feet. The official record for Texas is 92.5 in. from Jones County in 1997. (I live about five miles west of the Jones County line). Here is some more info on the snake in question.
http://www.google.co...Q9QEwAg&dur=301


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The snakes in Mesa are amped up on Meth! And would be much skinnier with lots of scabs on them!...


----------

